# Auratus id



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

This frog was born to a friend of mine from an auratus ‘taboga’ pair. 
Now he has some doubt about it, that is they are (pair and froglets) really ‘taboga’.
However, the pair was sold to him by a reputable froggers. 
What do you think about it? Could be a frog with a pattern like this an auratus ‘taboga’?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Anybody can give me an answer? What do you think about this supposed 'taboga'?


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

What is known as reticulated auratus in the hobby is just selectively bred taboga from a reticulated pattern. Normal taboga can produce this pattern which you see here.

Justin


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you so much. I'll refer to him.


----------

